# CXO - Core Lithium



## System (14 February 2011)

Core Exploration Ltd. (CXO) was incorporated on 10 September 2010 with the aim of growing shareholder value through the exploration for and discovery of commercially robust copper and uranium deposits in South Australia and the Northern Territory.

The Company holds projects comprising nine tenements covering over 2,000 km² in the highly prospective Gawler Craton and Curnamona Craton of South Australia and Amadeus Basin in the Northern Territory.

http://www.coreexploration.com.au


----------



## springhill (29 August 2012)

MC - $2.7m
SP - 9c
Shares - 30m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.2m

CXO have a couple of copper drill targets in the future that may be well worth keeping an eye out for. Cash position is lower than I would like it, but with the miniscule amount of shares on issue, a post cap raise could be a good point of entry depending on the terms.

*Ground magnetics identify exciting new targets at Fitton Project S.A.*
• New magnetic targets of similar magnetic response to the promising Scott Lee prospect found at Fitton
• Previous Scott Lee surface sampling of outcrop assayed up to 10.5% copper and 0.34% U3O8
• Follow-up mapping and outcrop sampling of new magnetic targets is underway
• First Fitton project drilling program planned later in 2012

*Copper found in outcrop of new magnetic targets, Fitton Project S.A.*
● Copper mineralisation found in outcrop of new magnetic targets found at Fitton project in South Australia
● Previous sampling of outcrop at the nearby Scott Lee prospect have significant levels of copper and uranium
● Assays of current sampling are expected by the end of August
● First Fitton project drilling program planned for late in 2012

*4% copper found in outcrop at new Choppy Prospect Fitton Project, northern S.A.*
● Copper mineralisation grading up to 4% Cu has been found in outcrop of the new magnetic targets identified at the Fitton project in South Australia
● Scale of copper, uranium and gold potential is building at Fitton
● First Fitton project drilling program planned for late in 2012

Further back, from 8th June 2012
*High grade uranium and copper in outcrop at the Scott Lee Prospect Fitton Project, South Australia*
• 3,370 ppm U3O8 (0.34% U3O8) assayed from outcrop sample at Fitton Project in S.A.
• High uranium sample located 200m from new copper sample grading +5%
• Uranium levels sampled above 100ppm for over 800m
• 0.37 g/t gold was also identified on the western end of the same prospect.
• Drilling is planned for August/September 2012


----------



## Vader (14 March 2013)

So these guys have been a bit active in the last week or so, with some promising market releases coming out which pushed shares up to 11c at the end of last week before faltering back to around 8c late in the day... I picked up a few shares as a speccy a couple of days ago at 7.7c and now today they've jumped back up to 9c on no news.

Still only 48m shares on issue.

...waiting to see what news comes out over the next couple of weeks, with a bit of luck this might start to get interesting opcorn:


----------



## pixel (15 February 2017)

Long time in the dumps and no poster showing an interest.
CXO does look rather new now, and with the U card drawing some support across the sector, it could make the 10c+ after all.






I'm buying on spec, but DYOR and FYOP.


----------



## PZ99 (15 February 2017)

One of my best stocks at the moment. Approaching end of wet season and the much anticipated Zola and Ringwood approvals.


----------



## Gmet (19 May 2017)

Afternoon Everyone,
Anyone have any thoughts on the state of CXO
Price seems to be leveled lately
Insight from all would be appreciated
Cheers


----------



## PZ99 (19 May 2017)

Gmet said:


> Afternoon Everyone,
> Anyone have any thoughts on the state of CXO
> Price seems to be leveled lately
> Insight from all would be appreciated
> Cheers



In my biased view as a holder view it's undervalued 

They have a program in 2017 of what they call "aggressive drilling" in the N.T. plus they are well funded after their cap raise last year. There is also a tax offset of exploration credits for holders with shares held on the 24th of this month.


----------



## Gmet (19 May 2017)

PZ99 said:


> In my biased view as a holder view it's undervalued
> 
> They have a program in 2017 of what they call "aggressive drilling" in the N.T. plus they are well funded after their cap raise last year. There is also a tax offset of exploration credits for holders with shares held on the 24th of this month.



I am also a holder and I am of the same opinion
I dont fully understand about the Tax offset for the Exploration
Every time the price has a rise it is quick to withdraw
Just a thought


----------



## PZ99 (19 May 2017)

It's basically a zero dividend with franking credits; in this case it's 0.0848 cents per share.
So if you hold a million shares it's an $848.00 tax credit.

https://www.ato.gov.au/business/exploration-development-incentive/

I'm not worried about the price swaying from 7c to 8c or whatever. It's in the bottom drawer until it passes 10c


----------



## Gmet (19 May 2017)

Yep my plan to and beyond


----------



## PZ99 (2 May 2018)

CXO shareholders are getting more EDI credits for this year. 

Around 0.15 cents per share


----------



## PZ99 (20 June 2018)

So this stock has plummeted to sub 5's over the last month for no apparent reason other than to disembowel my wallet with a serrated knife 

All hinges on the PFS for development of Grants which is due in a few weeks. 

Their last ann has a drilling program covering 40,000m from four rigs.






Last two anns: 
http://coreexploration.com.au/user_...n_and_Lithium_Resource_Drilling_Commences.pdf

http://coreexploration.com.au/user_files/reports/Maiden_Resource_Estimate_at_BP33.pdf

I'll tip this for the next comp but it's really a long term hold sentiment


----------



## PZ99 (26 June 2018)

A shameless plug 

The company hoping to mine lithium on the outskirts of Darwin has released its pre-feasibility study, saying the project has "strong economics".

Managing director of Core Exploration, Stephen Biggins, said the company was excited about its future in the Northern Territory and was aiming to start mining next year.

http://www.abc.net.au/radio/program...-feasibility-study-for-darwin-lithium/9911444


----------



## PZ99 (24 July 2018)

More on the above...


----------



## PZ99 (26 July 2018)

Mates rates for LTR one suspects. Could take off from here.

http://www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au/sites/default/files/LTR_071117.pdf


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

PZ99 said:


> Mates rates for LTR one suspects. Could take off from here.




Nice gap up today. It looks like it's ready to take on resistance at 6c. Volume has exploded over the last week. 

Good announcement this morning.


----------



## PZ99 (22 October 2018)

Latest ramp update 

• Core’s high grade Grants Lithium Resource has been upgraded, adding 42%
more tonnes to the inventory at the high-grade of 1.5% Li2O
• Two-thirds of the Grants Lithium Resource is now classified as Measured or
Indicated
• Finniss Project Lithium Resource now stands at 4.3 Mt at 1.4% Li2O
• Considerable scope remains to further increase the mining inventory given
the many additional lithium-rich pegmatites identified within Core’s large
>400km² of tenure at Finniss
• Resources for the nearby BP33 deposit being updated currently, with a new
estimate expected to be reported later this quarter
• The additional mining inventory defined is expected to result in a longer
mine life at the Finniss Project, and further enhance the robust economics
• Recent Grants resource drilling results show consistent grade and geological
character and include: 48m @ 1.59% Li2O from 224m (FRC179)
• The Finniss project Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) remains on track for
completion in late November 2018
• DFS focussed on mining and production of high-grade lithium concentrate
near Darwin, with development planned to commence in 2019

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/doc...lc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvcGRmZGVsYXllZC5qc3A=


+ ABC Article on operations...

*Lithium mine on Darwin's doorstep set to start production next year*

*https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2018-10-17/darwin-lithium-mine-set-to-start-next-year/10377296*


----------



## System (16 November 2018)

On November 14th, 2018, Core Exploration Limited changed its name to Core Lithium Limited.


----------



## mazewolf (31 December 2018)

https://investorinsight.com.au/home/core-releases-assay-results-from-lees-booths-link-hang-gong


----------



## mazewolf (31 December 2018)

For CXO, even though the SP doesn't reflect it, it has Ibeen a good year, with accomplishments such as:

* Increasing total resource by nearly 400%, from 1.8MT to 7.1MT, including:
- a 60% increase in Grants from 1.8MT to 2.89MT
- 2.15MT at BP33 
- 1.30MT at Sandras
- 0.79MT at Carlton

*release of PFS showing great project economics
* Non-binding (soon to be binding) agreement with Ruifu for offtake and US$35mil prepayment facility
* Improved recoveries and grade from metallurgical testwork
*Discovery of additional and soon to be maiden resources at Hang Gong and Lees-Booths
*Drilling of multiple new targets down south in Bynoe area
*Release of Environmental Impact Statement
*Further investment by Yahua and investment by Ruifu making them the 1st and 2nd largest holders

worth a closer look imo


----------



## PZ99 (17 April 2019)

Announcement today: SP -10% to 5.1c

Finniss Definitive Feasibility Study and Maiden Ore Reserve Highlights

• Finniss Lithium Project (Project or Finniss) Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) confirms that Core Lithium Ltd (Core) is well positioned to be the next lithium producer in Australia

• DFS focussed on the development of Ore Reserves within the first two orebodies at Finniss (Grants and BP33) over an initial 3.5 year period

• Mining high-grade Ore Reserves of 1.4% Li2O combined with exceptional spodumene metallurgy enable Core to produce high quality, coarse concentrate using simple gravity DMS processing

• Project comprises a low risk, open pit mining operation and DMS processing up to 180,000 tpa of high-quality lithium concentrate with robust margins

• Excellent DFS economics are reflected in the high Pre-Tax Nominal IRR of 80%, NPV of A$114 million and free cash flows of A$158 million from revenue of A$501 million

• Low start-up capital costs of A$73 million (including pre-production mining costs for Grants) and strong cash flows enable quick payback of 1.5 years and confirms Finniss as one of Australia’s lowest capital intensity projects

• C1 FOB Operating Costs of US$300/t concentrate (A$429/t) generates a robust operating margin of more than US$300/t on low case pricing assumptions

• Significant potential upside to economics remains through conversion of more Mineral Resources into Ore Reserves (including BP33) and through Core’s ongoing exploration in the broader Finniss Project

• Further Project expansion and increase of Mineral Resource category confidence and integration of the nearby Mineral Resources including Carlton, Hang Gong, Booths-Lees and regional exploration planned in 2019

• Financing discussions advancing with debt markets and strategic financiers • Over one third of Project Capex can be met with US$20 million pre-payment (A$29 million) commitment by Core’s largest shareholder - and major Chinese lithium producer - Yahua Group

• Regulatory approvals, Offtake and Finance discussions progressing to support rapid construction timetable commencing 2H 2019 toward ramping up commercial production 1H 2020


----------



## PZ99 (19 June 2019)

• The Northern Territory Environment Protection Authority (NTEPA) has delivered a positive Assessment Report for the development of the Grants Lithium Project

• Significant milestone achieved within the NT approval process • NTEPA’s recommendations pave the way for approval of the Finniss Lithium Project’s Mining Management Plan

• NTEPA’s Assessment Report follows the landmark $8.125 million royalty agreement with Lithium Royalty Corporation (LRC)

• $2 million Share Purchase Plan (SPP) to close in the next few days

https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....-australias-next-lithium-producer-222289.html


----------



## PZ99 (29 August 2019)




----------



## PZ99 (19 November 2019)

Soooo, CXO has reached a stage where all the above ramping can be ignored because they have until 31st December to satisfy the conditions of the prepayment by Yahua.



Spoiler: The Prepayment Agreement



2017... 

Pursuant to the Prepayment Agreement that has been executed with Yahua, subject to the satisfaction of various conditions precedent, Yahua has agreed to provide a US$20 million prepayment to Core to be used for the development of the Grants lithium deposit. The prepayment will be offset by Core through the delivery of either DSO or Li2O concentrate production from the Finniss Lithium Project or cash payment.

Core will be able to access the prepayment in three tranches, subject to its satisfying various conditions precedent, including the grant of a Mining Licence and receipt of all necessary regulatory approvals to commence mining, a decision to mine being made by no later than 31 December 2019, the granting of a mining mortgage over the Grants Mining License and the completion of a Feasibility Study that demonstrates a Measured and Indicated Mineral Resource of at least 1Mt and supports a Net Present Value of greater than US$20 million for the development of the Grants Lithium Deposit.

If Core draws down on the prepayment facility, Yahua’s first right of refusal will be extended from the Mineral Lease area and EL 29698 only (as provided for in the Offtake Agreement), to a first right over 50% of the production of DSO from the Company’s Finniss Lithium Project tenements, which may be extended to Li2O Concentrate in the event that Core decides to produce Li2O Concentrate from the Finniss Lithium Project



They are still awaiting the final approval for the Mining Management Plan so December will be do or die for CXO - hence the tip in the December comp + to be a thorn in the side of some NIMBY rumjunglenet with a virtual silicon valley in his diesel powered Commodore 64


----------



## bigdog (16 January 2020)

ASX announcement today
16/01/2020 10:02:42 AM  *World-class High-Grade Lithium Intersection at Finniss  *(uploaded)

Looks VG
World-class lithium intersection of 107m @ 1.70% Li2O at Finniss Lithium Project near Darwin in the NT;

ASX: CXO Announcement
16 January 2020
World-class High-Grade Lithium Intersection of 107m @ 1.70% Li2O at Finniss
Highlights
• World-class lithium intersection of 107m @ 1.70% Li2O at Finniss Lithium Project near Darwin in the NT;
• Two other recent RC drill holes at BP33 Prospect have also intersected spodumene pegmatite;
• These new spodumene pegmatite intersections are outside of, and will substantially extend, the current Mineral Resource at BP33;
• Substantial upgrade to BP33 Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve planned next month;
• The expanded, high-grade lithium deposit at BP33 is expected to contribute significantly to an increased mine life at Finniss;
• Mining studies and updated Feasibility Study, to be completed in the first half of 2020, are expected to show high-grade continuous mineralisation at BP33 and Carlton and is amenable to efficient underground mining methods; and
• Approvals and financing discussions continuing and further offtake progressing, with the plan for the project to be construction-ready as market conditions improve in 2020.







429


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 December 2020)

Core Lithium has discovered more than 80 gold nuggets at its Bynoe gold project in the Northern Territory. Each nugget weighs up to five grams in size and were found within a newly discovered _gold in soils_ anomaly in the northern part of the Bynoe tenements.

Core unearthed five rock chips grading above 10 grams per tonne and 17 samples above one gram per tonne.

Core managing director Stephen Biggins said that the company saw the recent discoveries as the most significant evidence of largescale gold mineralising systems at play in the Bynoe gold project to date.







> "_While this area has not previously been explored for gold, it is not surprising how much gold we are finding in only our first few months of exploration, given that this region hosts over 13 million ounces of gold and has produced between 4 to 5 million ounces of gold.”_



Core will now conduct its first shallow gold drilling program on its four new prospects; Windswept, Hurricane, Congo and Far East, across a 1600 metre gold trend.


----------



## Faramir (1 January 2021)

I am picking *CXO* for January 2021 Tipping Competition. Never looked into a miner before, especially a speccy miner. These pictures will tell more. The last one is best. It better continue its trend. Two to five minutes research is more than enough to pick a stock (& generate post activity for the forum). Pity I was too busy for December tipping deadline and I missed choosing a stock, especially this one.


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (4 January 2021)

CXO is my top pick as it was the first share that I bought on the stock exchange last year 2020 @4cents a share. I wanted to support local business, local jobs and help the Australian community and economy. Plus Lithium makes a variety of products that we refer to as renewable technologies/energies. Gut instinct ☺️


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (6 January 2021)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

> trading halt is requested pending the release of an announcement in relation to a share placement;



and it would seem it's happening, as sure as night follows day:
"_Stockbrokers Taylor Collison and Bell Potter have locked in investors to tip as much as $30 million into ASX-listed Core Lithium."_

_that's likely to slow down the recent rises:_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2021)

or $40M


Dona Ferentes said:


> and it would seem it's happening, as sure as night follows day:
> "_Stockbrokers Taylor Collison and Bell Potter have locked in investors to tip as much as $30 million into ASX-listed Core Lithium."_




_Highlights
• Core raises $40 million to advance development of the Finniss Lithium Project in placement to global institutional investors
• Project substantially de-risked with funding through to construction, anticipated to commence prior to year-end, subject to FID
• Core well capitalised to accelerate resource drilling, further increase mine life, advance spodumene project development and preliminary LiOH design
• Shares placed to a select group of high-quality global institutional investors, primarily in North America, Europe and Australia_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 April 2021)

CXO is a beneficiary of better Lithium prices  ...The company  achieved the production of battery-grade lithium hydroxide monohydrate on Tuesday 06/04.

Market has lifted CXO by 10% as it ticks a few boxes.



> Core Lithium Managing Director Stephen Biggins said: “Today’s announcement confirms that battery grade lithium hydroxide suitable for high-end uses in the lithium battery, renewable energy and electric vehicle industries, can be produced from Core’s excellent quality lithium concentrate produced from .. Finniss.





> “This successful proof-of-concept test work provides Core, and our customers, the confidence in utilising Finniss lithium concentrates in the global lithium battery supply chain.





> “Together with the recent award of Major Project Status from the Federal Government, this program lays a foundation for Core to explore the potential of adding downstream processing infrastructure to our portfolio, incorporating the strong synergies with the infrastructure at the nearby Middle-Arm Industrial Precinct at Darwin Port and aligning with Australia’s national Modern Manufacturing Strategy and expansion of the Global lithium battery supply chain.”




Meantime, with respect to the global market, Fastmarkets said the supply for lithium carbonate was more challenging than lithium hydroxide. A consumer was quoted as saying: 


> _In March, producers were not willing to make large sales because supply is quite tight; moving into April, they are increasingly less willing to sell because of the rapid rally of spodumene price._


----------



## greggles (28 April 2021)

CXO up 11.5% to 29c today after news that its largest shareholder Yahua plans to double its lithium hydroxide output. I find it very interesting that this announcement was not marked as price sensitive given the potential implications.

I'm starting to think it's possible that this might be the prelude to a takeover bid. The next few weeks should be an interesting time for CXO...


----------



## greggles (4 August 2021)

Strong bullish move today through 29c, a level CXO had failed twice to break through back in April.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2021)

lithium explorer Core Lithium has raised $91 million from investors at *31¢ per share.*

The company said this means stage one of its Finniss lithium project, 25 kilometres  outside Darwin, is now *fully funded *when including a $34 million  investment from Chinese group Ganfeng.

Shares last closed at 36¢ and have ridden the lithium wave;  they were trading at 5c last November


----------



## waterbottle (30 September 2021)

Anyone holding? 

Seems like they've approved their Finniss plan, should be in production be late 2022


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2021)

_Rising prices for lithium have emboldened the directors of Core Lithium to push ahead with development of the NT's first lithium mine. 

Core will spend $89 million building its Finniss mine, 88 kilometres by road from Darwin port. The mine is hoped to be exporting a spodumene concentrate with lithia content of 5.8 per cent before Christmas 2022._

*Highlights *
• The Board of Core has made the Final Investment Decision (FID) to proceed with construction of the Finniss Lithium Project in the Northern Territory 
• The Finniss development is fully funded 
• Project execution to start immediately, with mobilisation and site establishment activities to commence during October 2021 
• Commissioning of the DMS plant and first production of lithium concentrate scheduled for Q4 2022 
• 250 jobs to be created during construction and operations
• Core uniquely placed on the ASX ... as the only new Australian company forecast to start lithium production in 2022, and to take advantage of high lithium prices


----------



## Boggo (30 September 2021)

waterbottle said:


> Anyone holding?



Yes, should have bought more. I believe they are destined for a big future.


----------



## Robbo (19 October 2021)

On a nice run at the moment, and looks to be behaving nicely.

Extreme volume days followed by consolidation with declining volume, suggesting selling exhausting before proceeding higher. Yesterdays candle looks like a healthy inside day after a strong push last week, followed by a another healthy rise today.


----------



## Faramir (19 October 2021)

Damn I wished I picked this for this month tipping comp but I had to follow my silly rule of only picking a random stock and not the same one twice. CXO gave me the best tipping result this year. I never knew CXO was a little gem back in January (or February?) this year.


----------



## Faramir (30 October 2021)

I am picking CXO again for November tipping comp.

Much higher than the last time I tip this. I wish I choose CXO more often rather than picking random stocks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2021)

Faramir said:


> I never knew CXO was a little gem back in January (or February?) this year.



Yes, too true. The ducks were lining up. from a month ago. Was a bit wary of the China connection:

_CXO has made the decision to press ahead .... Contractors appointed, Board signed off. Now comes the tricky bit.  SP holding around 40c_

_Rising prices for lithium have   emboldened the directors of Core Lithium to push ahead with  development of the first lithium mine in the Northern Territory. 

Core will spend $89 million building its Finniss mine, 88 kilometres by road from Darwin port. The mine is hoped to be exporting a spodumene concentrate with lithia content of 5.8 per cent before Christmas 2022._

*Highlights *

The Board of Core has made the Final Investment Decision (FID) to proceed with construction of the Finniss Lithium Project in the Northern Territory 
The Finniss development is fully funded 
Project execution to start immediately, with mobilisation and site establishment activities to commence during October 2021 
Commissioning of the DMS plant and first production of lithium concentrate scheduled for Q4 2022 
250 jobs to be created during construction and operations
Core uniquely placed on the ASX ... as the only new Australian company forecast to start lithium production in 2022, and to take advantage of high lithium prices 
_Chinese lithium customers will be a crucial part of Core's business;  the company has struck supply agreements with Chinese companies Yahua  and Ganfeng. Yahua is also a major shareholder in Core, while Ganfeng is awaiting regulatory approvals to take a stake._


----------



## waterbottle (31 October 2021)

Even if Chinese buyers evaporated, the mine is so close to completion and so important to critical mineral security/local economy that there should be other buyers available to support its progress


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (8 December 2021)

https://themarketherald.com.au/core-lithium-asxcxo-purchases-six-mining-leases-2021-12-08/
Still holding my ladder to the  moon.


----------



## investtrader (31 December 2021)

Very hot stock in very hot sector. I think it will still keep going up from here. Note the drop off in volume in this latest retracement. The big question is will it continue for a year, as this is a pick for 2022 comp.


----------



## Boggo (2 March 2022)

A great little stock with enormous potential ?


----------



## Wedgy (2 March 2022)

On current prices 110,000 of spodumene concentrate is worth US$248 million, CXO market cap now AUD$1.4 billion. Finniss Lithium mine has about an 8 year mine life. Doesn't add up to me, am I missing something?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 March 2022)

Wedgy said:


> On current prices 110,000 of spodumene concentrate is worth US$248 million, CXO market cap now AUD$1.4 billion. Finniss Lithium mine has about an 8 year mine life. Doesn't add up to me, am I missing something?



And there is more, Piedmont, Liontown. . 









						Another Australian lithium producer inks supply deal with Tesla
					

Australian lithium start-up Core Lithium secures an off take agreement with EV and battery giant Tesla.




					reneweconomy.com.au
				




gg


----------



## ProfitEqualsYummy (4 April 2022)

Ugh bummed I missed this one. Gonna wait for a price drop then do a buy maybe


----------



## Boggo (31 May 2022)

ProfitEqualsYummy said:


> Ugh bummed I missed this one. Gonna wait for a price drop then do a buy maybe




Did you get it eventually ?

Chart below associated with June comp.

(click to expand)


----------



## samuilk (16 June 2022)

Can someone help me find the debt for CXO in their financial report for 2021?








						Annual Reports — Core Lithium
					






					corelithium.com.au


----------



## JohnDe (13 July 2022)

> *Electric car battery demand fuels SA miners*
> 
> Two Adelaide-based companies seeking to export large volumes of refined lithium and graphite to fuel electric car battery production have announced expansion plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## investtrader (8 August 2022)

Looking good ... disclosure I hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2022)

_focusing on Lithium: _Core provides exploration activities update 
*Highlights *
• +40,000m RC drilling program underway 
• Pipeline of existing and new targets at Finniss to be tested 

_Up 8% today; will it push past earlier high?



_


----------



## Boggo (15 August 2022)

CXO travelling upwards rapidly, may see a bit of a correction but tending to think it is headed for at least 1.81 in the near future if the software calculations are correct.

Where to when it starts really producing will be another story. I do hold and likely will continue to 

(click to expand)


----------



## bk1 (8 September 2022)

As with PLS and AKE, CXO about to hit an inflection point, or resistance level. Lithium producers or near producers is where you want to be in my opinion.
Three weeks until earnings report.


----------



## Boggo (28 September 2022)

bk1 said:


> As with PLS and AKE, CXO about to hit an inflection point, or resistance level. Lithium producers or near producers is where you want to be in my opinion.
> Three weeks until earnings report.




Yes, and if State Street are involved its going to get massively shorted between the run up and the earnings/production report as in the case of CXO at the moment.

(They also control the behaviour of LKE, PNV, EVN etc. Be cautious on stocks that are hitting new highs and expecting good outcomes if they are a large shareholder. It does create buying opportunities if you get the timing right.  )

Go through this list and you will see where they appear...








						ShortMan - The top shorted stocks on the ASX
					

Top shorted stocks on the ASX




					www.shortman.com.au


----------



## waterbottle (28 September 2022)

Who is CXO selling to? What happens if they stop buying?


----------



## bk1 (28 September 2022)

Its fallen through the 50day to the 200day ma in just three sessions...
and its nowhere near the short cover on say, LKE.
Above average volume by lunchtime.


----------



## rcw1 (30 September 2022)

Good morning 
CXO:  trading halt while the company undertakes a material capital raising comprising an institutional placement.

Trading halt remain in place until an announcement about the placement or the start of normal trading on 4 October.  
Not Holding 

Have a very nice weekend.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2022)

The placement, target $100 million, was priced at* $1.03 a share,* a slim 6.8 per cent discount to the last close and 13 per cent lower than the five-day volume weighted average price. It was fully underwritten.

_Street Talk _understands the deal was cornerstoned overnight by investors in North America and Europe, soon after Gangfeng trimmed its position via Petra Capital but kept the offtakes intact, removing the overhang on the stock.







which brings a bit of a giggle, as recent fund managers couldn't get enough:
*Core Lithium (**ASX: CXO**)*​*Ally Selby:* Next up, we have a little bit of a sexier stock. It is Core Lithium. It has completely shot the lights out over the past year. It is up 207 per cent. Todd, staying with you, is it a buy, hold or sell?

*Todd Warren - Tribeca (HOLD):* _That is an easier question to answer about two weeks ago. It has retraced about 25 per cent in that time. I am going to go with hold. I would rather not sit on the fence. I would have said sell two weeks ago. Given the retracement, it is a little bit more difficult. You are still pricing in quite a lot of value for non reserves or resources in the ground. There is a lot going on for this asset. It is in the right thematic, being lithium. It has an asset in Australia close to infrastructure, so a lot of things I like about it, but there are probably better opportunities within the lithium space._

*Ally Selby:* Okay, over to you Simon. Core Lithium, is it a buy hold or sell?

*Simon Shields *_- *Monash Investors *_*(HOLD):* _No guts, no glory. I would have said hold a couple of weeks ago. I am still saying hold. I mean, I don't really have a strong view about where the lithium price is going. The fact that Core can get a project up so quickly means that there is not going to be this huge delay in bringing on capacity with very high prices years down the track. It is going to be a wild ride in the space_.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 October 2022)

I'd say PLS and AKE have moved into the hold status, for me this is a buy, imo.
If you haven't already looked at CXO, it may well be worth your time, or not. 
Held.


----------



## martaart077 (27 October 2022)

Latest announcement
Tesla and CXO have failed to conclude an agreement. 
The way it's framed suggests it was CXO which gave Tesla the flick. 
With lithium pricing current, CXO probably believes it can do better than what was on offer with Tesla


----------



## bk1 (27 October 2022)

That's a big call, remember this?
from March of this year...
According to CXO this was a binding term sheet for supply.

_The Term Sheet is subject to the parties completing negotiations and execution of a definitive product purchase agreement by 27 August 2022, which is to provide for a supply commencement date before 31 July 2023_


----------



## Australis (13 December 2022)




----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

Good morning 
CXO looking 👀 good for a trade hopefully today (29/12/22) 
Holding 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Boggo (30 December 2022)

Good news.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2022)

A pick for 2023.
As per @Boggo above, DSO shipments started. Interesting days, hopefully the lithium price holds up, somewhat.


----------



## Sdajii (2 January 2023)

Choosing CXO in the full year 2023 competition.

My basic thinking is that I'm very bullish on lithium in 2023 so an early stage lithium company should have a rosy year. Here's hoping!


----------



## basilio (2 January 2023)

Sdajii said:


> Choosing CXO in the full year 2023 competition.
> 
> My basic thinking is that I'm very bullish on lithium in 2023 so an early stage lithium company should have a rosy year. Here's hoping!



Yep Sdajii and I in furious agreement on CXO for 2023.  Actually delivering Lihium to the market has to underpin the SP IMV


----------

